# 3 mile bridge red snapper?



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

I heard some reports of red snapper on 3 mile. How long will they be there?!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

DaBair90 said:


> I heard some reports of red snapper on 3 mile. How long will they be there?!


Thay were in someones ice chest 10 minutes after midnight last night..


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

We catch them there every weekend, especially towards the hump.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

surely they are around.. but those fish seem to get picked off quickly.. or the snapper know when to evacuate! lol


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I've caught quite a few, none legal though


----------



## Mercmaha (Jun 1, 2013)

I've caught several that were over 16, but the season wasn't in that was about late February early March.


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

Some people have better luck, i havnt seen any or caught one off of it yet


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

So the snapper bite there after dark?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have caught em day and night, none legal though? Saw pictures last weekend of keepers and the bridge in the background? I am sure they are there, just gotta hold ur mouth right!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm guessing 90% of the keepers are already caught for this season, but that remaining 10% is probably the huge ones that keeps breaking people off


----------



## Babbitt (Jun 4, 2013)

sealark said:


> Thay were in someones ice chest 10 minutes after midnight last night..


Are you for real? On what bait. Live pen fish?


----------



## Jason Newby (Mar 26, 2013)

I fished at the hump for around 3 hours saturday with cig min , cut bait. No snapper white trout , catfish, and 5' shark


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Babbitt said:


> Are you for real? On what bait. Live pen fish?


No, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Panhandle Dan (Nov 3, 2012)

No reds this season but a few blacks off the gb side of the hump.


----------

